
To Combat Physician Burnout and Improve Care, Fix the Electronic Health Record - jseliger
https://hbr.org/2018/03/to-combat-physician-burnout-and-improve-care-fix-the-electronic-health-record
======
jseliger
Every doctor I've ever met has complained about EHRs. To the point where I
have to wonder if EHRs are intrinsically bad, or if something about the way
they're developed, bought, and deployed is bad.

Doctors already have many struggles in their profession:
[https://jakeseliger.com/2012/10/20/why-you-should-become-
a-n...](https://jakeseliger.com/2012/10/20/why-you-should-become-a-nurse-or-
physicians-assistant-instead-of-a-doctor-the-underrated-perils-of-medical-
school).

